# nite lights



## nitelight1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, this my first post,what i am looking for is nite lights that put out a little more then the usual lite .i.e brighter that plugs into a wall socket
so far all i can find are the ones that barely lite up the area at the lite,thank's


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello, and :welcome:
You originally posted this thread in an administrative sub-forum where it might not get much in the way of advice, so it was moved to this more applicable subforum.

Also, just a suggestion, but you might want your thread title changed to something a little more descriptive like "I'd like to find a brighter night light" ?


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 16, 2010)

:welcome:

A couple of questions.
1) Do you need to plug it into a wall socket or can you use a regular table or accent lamp?
2) Do you need auto on-off or will you manage with a switch type base?

1) I have a 2W Cree E27 bulb in the lamp in my hallway running 24/7. The other bulb is a regular LED nite lite. $20.






I use the same bulb now in the accent lamp on my dresser in the bedroom. The picture was taken a couple of years ago when I had a 1W Luxeon bulb. $15.





2) I have a SuperbrightLEDs E12 W21 candlelabra base bulb in a manual switch nite lite base.
This bulb does NOT work with auto sensor nite lite bases. It is bright enough to fool the sensor it is day time so the sensor turns the light off. Then on. then off. Cycling about twice a second.
This bulb is not good for 24/7 use due to the crappy LEDs.
Fits short fat as well as tall skinny bases.








This bulb on the left bottom. Regular LED nite lite left top. The 2W Cree in the hallway. (Sorry about the tint change, don't know how to override the auto setting on my point and shoot camera.)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought a few of the C7 threaded LED dropins for $2 each at walgreens. one lasted a few months and gave up but the other three have been going for over a year now and one of them I have in my fridges ice/water dispenser I leave on 27/7 the other over my answering machine and a third in the hallway. when they go out I may put an old luxeon in them but I have gotten my money's worth for $2. no sense in dimming or putting them on timers as they take so little current running them all year probably only cost 50 cents each.


----------

